# Do DH riders hate climbing? Not a troll—serious question!



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I have some friends who started out as AM/XC riders...then got into DH riding. Now they're DH nuts and that's all I do. When I was talking with one recently, she didn't come right out and say "I like downhill because it's easier," but she did say "I don't like riding [fill in trail system name] because there's too much climbing." She seems to avoid any trails now that involve serious climbs.

So this got me wondering how many DH riders got into DH because there's no climbing involved?

I'm NOT criticizing DH riders if you don't like to climb (climbing can definitely suck and is hard work!)...I'm just curious how many of you (c'mon-be honest now) like DH because there's no climbing involved?

BTW, notice I didn't say DH was "easy" because there's no climbing-I just said there's no climbing!

Scott


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

When I was young, I used to love to jump my bike off ramps and see how fast I could go down hills. When I started mountain biking, I started with XC/AM. I noticed that I really loved jumps and technical downhill sections. I guess the kid in me is still alive and well because I have recently decided to get fully into DH/FR. That's not to say I won't do XC/AM, but doing jumps and flying down hills makes me smile more.

But I do hate climbing after having ridden some seriously tedious climbs. It sucks, but sometimes it is very gratifying to get to the top of a technical section without putting your foot down. Climbing especially sucks on a DH/FR bike.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I got into downhill because it was way more fun for me at the time. Any time i would try to climb, i was way too out of shape and it sucked. Now that I am in better shape, I enjoy all mountain rides much more than I did before. Sometimes they are better than DH rides on days where you are not all mentally there. DH you usually have to be 110% tuned in, but with AM riding, you can tune out a little but and still have an awesome ride. Sometimes I need to be 110% tuned in to forget about everything else though. Just depends.
Oh, and I would say DH is much harder.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

Got a KS dropper post on my DHR. Got to get up the hill to go down it. The problem isn't not wanting to go up, it's always wanting to go down. I also think going down hill is way harder than going up, but that is because of the way I choose to ride.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Good question.

So your friend said "I like downhill because it's easier." which makes me believe that A. She either hates climbing as you stated or B. She’s' not a very talented DH'er, and probably does not push herself to her limits. To be good at DH it takes brass balls, skill, and a love for speed. My point is, I'd never say DH is easier than trial/climbing. You'd be surprised how tired and sore you are after 6 to 8 runs on a good Mtn.

Now back to your question. I prefer DH to trail riding plain and simple. I do trail ride early season, late season, and if I'm lucky 2 trips to Moab per year. I do enjoy climbing because the reward at some point is to come back down. I can out climb the majority of my DH and trail riding buddies and I can beat ALL of them to the bottom.

What I do hate is when you talk to a "true trail rider", when you mention lift assisted DH all they can say is "You've got to earn your turns." Funny thing is that every guy that's ever said that to me LOVES to climb but has never been on a "full squish" machine tearing down the side of a Mtn.

So in the end, like I said, I prefer DHing to trail riding and climbing, but I'm not afraid to climb, nor do I turn down a chance to hit some trails with my friends due to the nature of the trails climbs.

DH gets in your blood, and it's very addictive indeed. True DH'ers are adrenaline junkies, and we need our fix every chance we get. I think EVERY "climber" out there needs to rent a DH bike and hit the mountain some time. Maybe then they will understand us DH'ers better. BTW, I've been on bikes around 35 years, and been Mtn. biking for 20+ years. I've been DH'ing for a good 8+ years now and for me you just can't beat the speed, flow, and airtime that DH provides.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Hard to climb on a long travel DH bike, so that might factor in. But, DH and XC seem to be different beasts sometimes. Nothing like bombing down a steep hill on a long travel bike letting it rip, and nothing works better than a 20lb bike when pedaling up hill. I guess that's why we have so many options for equipment, because there are many ways to approach the mountain depending how you feel or what you want to accomplish.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I've always climbed on my DH rigs and I only get on the shuttle truck a couple of times a year. The biggest advantage to climbing on your DH bike is that you really build your strength which can give you the extra sprint during race runs (or just regular riding). I definitely prefer climbing on my AM bike but the DH bike is like an added challenge. The only climbs I dislike are the boring ones (think jeep road) or the really annoying ones (slippery gravel stuff, etc...).


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

This DH'rs opinion:

I HATE climbing.... Goping back down is WAY more fun and anyone that disagrees with that is... well... probably an XC'r. Does that mean I don't climb? HECK no. Am I gonna climb something where there is no DH payoff (even if we are talking "trail" downhill not full-on 6ft drops DH downhill). Heck no! It is all about pain and reward.

Some climbing is ok in my books, and we all have to stay on shape some how, so climbing will always be part of mtnbiking. But I also do appreciate any time I can have a shuttle day at the local hill or at Mammoth, Northstar, whistler or Bootleg. THOSE are the days I really remember. And if I do a 4hr 4000ft climb trail ride, I surpress that climb memory with a ripping ride back down.

As rep_1969 said:
*"So in the end, like I said, I prefer DHing to trail riding and climbing, but I'm not afraid to climb, nor do I turn down a chance to hit some trails with my friends due to the nature of the trails climbs." * And I'll add.... "*Because if it is too much climb for me, I have no prob walking it.*  Just make sure the "payoff" is there at the end.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Hating climbing is in your head, right? If you decide you like it, then all of a sudden your list of fun rides completely opens up. All you have to do to climb is pedal and try to enjoy it. You can do it fast if you want, it just hurts more. But it is still just riding a bike. What kind of weirdo "hates" riding a bike? 

Yeah, guys that say they will "NEVER RIDE A LIFT" are just as annoying. Guys that bust on DH, or guys that bust on XC just sound ignorant to me. The awesomeness of riding my TR450 is different from getting after it on my carbon hardtail but they are both incredible rides and I couldn't give up either one. 

If I only had the XC bike, I would probably not look forward to the DH as much, so the same is true in reverse. If you can't stand climbing, try doing it on a bike designed for it and see if it's more fun, but be careful because then it will be time to add another rig to the stable.

JMH


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

DH involves A LOT of climbing for me... it's just not on the bike. But a 20 min hike a bike per 2 min run is about normal.


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't hate climbing, but I do not enjoy it either. I feel like it is a necessary evil to get to the top of most of the best most epic descents... of course if there was a chairlift I would take it. 

I think the dislike of climbing is the more natural feeling though, what I really don't understand is how do XC people LOVE to climb and will climb all day and then turn around and just drop down the mountain on some shitty fire road. Seems like a lot of work for no reward.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

While I don't really enjoy climbing I do understand that it's a necessary evil and that there are some redical descents that are only accesible by climbing to the top. I definitely prefer to go downhill, it's just more fun. But also from a fitness standpoint I'll do long xc days with a lot of climbing or hill repeats on the road, not because I enjoy climbing but because it'll improve my fitness so I can have more power and endurance on a descent. 

And while yes there may be some downhillers who choose to ride dh out of laziness, if you look at just about anyone that makes a career out of dh racing you'll find that they'll probably crush most xc guys uphill.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Great question!
Yes, all DH riders don't like climbing, and all white people like mayonise.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i like going down better than going up but from a skills perspective i think getting really good at dh is much harder.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you would be surprised how much cardio it takes to go downhill if you are pushing the throttle

but really here it is in a nutshell


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Started out as a XCer, back in the day when that's all there was...1.5" hardtails. You can take that kind of bike out for 6+ hours in the woods and backcountry to stare at daisies. Then, the sports made those 50lbs+ plow machines and you find that even tho it's still on two wheels, it's pretty much a different sport, 'cause in all those 6+ hour outings, I've never encountered any output where you're puking in the end like I have in DH. THEN, they came out w/ those long travel AM bikes that's pushing the same DH envelope as those 50lbs bricks, and can STILL go up the Continental Divide (namely the Nomad). I thought I was in heaven until I got on a modern DH bike. Pfff!
Recently, I built a Blur LTc, and will soon be getting a '11 Jedi. To me, they're two entirely different sports with diverging technologies, that just complement each other very well. Do I hate climbing? No, it's just takes you to a different place, literally


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm a DH rider, but just got back from riding my trance x in some "AM" stuff in the first half of the day, and shuttling the second half. I hate riding UPHILL on my DH bike, thats for sure. I don't really mind it on bikes built for it. 

I think alot of DH'ers don't like climbing because owning multiple high end mountain bikes is cost prohibitive and so affording both a DH bike and a trail bike is too much $. And its a well known fact: climbing on a DH bike sucks ass.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

90% of my riding is all about DH/FR in one way or the other - and I probably only shuttle about 10% of the time - so I definitely do a lot of climbing.
The difference is that many DHers will climb for the reward (me included), and many of us will definitely enjoy a day out on some nice rolling trails even when the "downhill parts" are not that extreme - but I for one don't care HOW the climb is executed, as long as I get up (and then down). I don't work on technical climbing skills in particular, and I have no problem getting off to walk when it's painfully steep. I'm pretty much ALWAYS thinking about the bits of the trail that point downward, and keeping my legs/head fresh for that, so I can apply myself properly to descending. I don't want to burn out on a climb just to see if I can make it to the top without walking, and then be all ragged on the down. 

I do have a bunch of DH friends who only ride the shuttle/lift trails - they simply wont climb or push. Typically, they are also the ones who get tired first, and start sitting out runs etc.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> So this got me wondering how many DH riders got into DH because there's no climbing involved? BTW, notice I didn't say DH was "easy" because there's no climbing-I just said there's no climbing!
> 
> Scott


This has to be a troll post, but... (half tongue-in-cheek response here)

It called DOWN HILL RIDING, not "avoiding climbing riding".

Relatively speaking, climbing/XC is not so difficult. In fact, it's fairly easy. It's turning out that much of it can be done on the road now, and if not, some trails get turned in to roads. It's even easier if you're a cardio god. Its also very, very boring and anti-climatic.

I got in to it becuase it was just a natural progression. I rode bmx/street when I was younger, mountain bikes gave me more options of terrain to ride. XC trails don't always have the techincal challenges to keep one interested. Couple that with the need for speed, the lust for jumps and berms, trail sanitization, and DH is the perfect next step. I see XC and climbing as cardio based, not so much skill-tech based. I prefer skill/tech riding. I see DH as a comination of the two.

*"I like downhill because its easier"* You friend may not have said it, but you just did. Is that what you think, really? So tell me - what is easy - or easier about downhill riding?

I live in an area smattered with trails of all sorts, and I ride most of them. So, not "liking" climbing doesn't factor in. DH is a different game altogether. What I like is going downhill at speed. Jumps, chutes, drops, berms - none of these things find their way in to climbs, do they? IMO, the really difficult part of climbing is cardio. It's not technically challenging (for the most part - yes, there are technical climbs), there's not really any consequence to "not making it", there's no adreanline rush - or rush of any kind really. The only thing XC'ers really do that DH riders don't (other than climb) - is cardio - riding for a longer period of time. And with the recent popularity of 12 hour dh events, that's even changing.

:thumbsup:


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you would be surprised how much cardio it takes to go downhill if you are pushing the throttle
> 
> but really here it is in a nutshell


University studiez have _PROVEN_ there iz more exertion/stress when going dh very fast, i.e "pushin th throttle", than during climbing.
Personally I don't mind climbing az long az there iz a payoff - dh, before or after.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

man w/ one hand said:


> University studiez have _PROVEN_ there iz more exertion/stress when going dh very fast, i.e "pushin th throttle", than during climbing.
> Personally I don't mind climbing az long az there iz a payoff - dh, before or after.


dear god please remove your z key from your keyboard


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

What gets me going on bikes is progress. It doesn't matter what type of biking it is if I don't have the ability to progress then I lose interest in it. I think this is what drives a lot of us. So if you live near DH trails and you have a DH bike you're not going to see much progress climbing and you will think it's boring and stupid. To me I have access to AM trails right out of my garage. I've included FR/DH features in these trails that require technical climbs to get to. So while I may ***** about the climb I find myself getting better both physically and technically on these climbs. This stokes me and the real bonus is I get to his the stunts after the climbs.

So my long winded response to your question is no, I don't think DH riders hate climbing. There is definitely a preference for going Downhill but there is some excitement with making a ridiculous climb that nobody else can make.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Most simple answer: Why would you want to climb up the hill when you could be riding down it?


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

Norcoshore1 said:


> Most simple answer: Why would you want to climb up the hill when you could be riding down it?


Pretty sure thats a question.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Maybe he's Socrates.


----------



## fatchrisob (Aug 4, 2010)

*Love climbing but not on my dh bike*

I came from a strictly xc background and just started downhilling 1.5 years ago and am hooked. DH takes all the good things about xc (going fast, pumping, railing corners, technical rocks and roots) and takes them to another level. However, I often find myself wanting to do an XC ride to avoid lifts and driving really far and blown out trails. Not only do I not mind the climbs, I like them but I wouldn't want to climb fire roads or climb just to climb.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

i enjoy climbing...in my truck...


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

I climb on my 50lb downhill rig up some sections because my legs will eventually get ripped...therefore allowing me to go faster downhill...


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't like mayonnaise


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

^Miracle Whip?^


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I love speed. If I could climb at 30 mph on a mountain bike, I'd climb, but I don't see the point in creeping up an incline when I could be blasting down the side of a mountain and actually doing what I enjoy.

In short, yes, I hate climbing, but not because it's physically demanding, because it's slow and (in my opinion) boring as hell.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

I do know some people who ride DH because they feel it is easier. I don't, I ride because it is a bigger adrenaline rush  Do I hate climbing? Apparently not, seeing as how I've racked up over 150 miles in the last 4 weeks on the XC bike. Also, the fastest DH riders I know all kick ass on XC bikes.



jhazard said:


> Relatively speaking, climbing/XC is not so difficult. In fact, it's fairly easy. It's turning out that much of it can be done on the road now, and if not, some trails get turned in to roads. It's even easier if you're a cardio god. Its also very, very boring and anti-climatic.


Relatively speaking, DH/FR is not so difficult. In fact, it's fairly easy. All you have to do is pick a line, point your bike down it, and go. It's even easier if you have balls of steel.  The point is, it's easy to generalize any form of riding and say that it's "easy." You think XC is easy? I've got a couple of rides you should try and tell me how "easy" they are. Same goes for anyone who thinks DH is easy. In my view, XC is every bit as difficult as DH and DH is every bit as difficult as XC. Of course, this depends on the quality of trails in your area. If XC to you means riding well groomed single track and DH means racecourses, of course you're going to think XC is easy. If DH to you means shuttling XC trails, then DH is going to be easier. It's all about your perspective. If you push your limits in both, I bet you'll find that they are both difficult but in different ways. I've got more climbing challenges within 10 miles than I know what to do with. There are a lot that I've conquered, and there are some that seem to require a defiance of the laws of physics to clear. I also live within easy driving distance of both Pajarito and Angel Fire and spend most of my summer weekends there.

For me, each has improved my riding in the other in some way. XC descents that I used to ride the brakes down are now done without even thinking about touching the brake. Downhill sections that used to beat my legs up are taking less out of me as my legs get stronger from climbing. Riding technical descents on the XC bike makes me appreciate the big bike a lot more. Etc.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

I know people who ride DH because of physical handicaps (like destroyed and/or blown-out knees, really bad asthma, etc)

I think its cool they also can experience the joys of mountain biking despite the fact that they can't climb the stuff that I very easily can climb in my middle ring....


----------



## amysue135 (Oct 22, 2008)

I love mixing it up! 

I ride DH, XC, road; all types of riding. Being that I am 2 hours from our nearest DH park, I ride XC/road 3-4 times during the week. Weekends are spent riding the lifts, and bombing down on the bike.

Nothing like the sense of accomplishing a nasty climb though. Especially since I ride a SS primarily for XC. It's very rewarding mentally; and physically. Building leg strength and lung capacity is crucial for DH races! (hence riding the SS) Like everyone else has already stated, DH is just as challenging physically, if not more than XC. Going fast and sailing jumps/drops is so fun & addictive. I got hooked after my first-ever run down the mountain at Plattekill.

I enjoy every type of riding for it's own reason. Climbing, jumping, spinning the road, slaying obstacles, riding the skinnies, etc. There is so much to experience and accomplish.

ALL OF IT IS GREAT! In my eyes, a cyclist is a cyclist, just go out and ride your ride. Too many people are worrying about what everyone else is doing. I say, just go out and have fun! Out here on the East Coast, winter steals a few months from us (though snowboarding takes over) so I get out and ride all of my bikes whenever I can.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

I love DHing and Climbing...just not both together on the same bike. Put me on a full on XC race ready carbon hardtail and I'd climb all day with out complaint. With that bike my goal would be to reach the peak of every trail in my area. However I'd probably be dreading the DH if it involves some seriously steep rockgardens... 
On reverse, if I was in my DH bike I'd be dreading the climb/walk up every mountain to reach the beginning of the DH trail. However that seriously steep rockgarden would become seriously fun!
This is where the AM bike comes in..it allows me to bear with both worlds. It's like the Ying Yang of my Mtn Biking style.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

C S said:


> Relatively speaking, DH/FR is not so difficult. In fact, it's fairly easy. All you have to do is pick a line, point your bike down it, and go. It's even easier if you have balls of steel.  The point is, it's easy to generalize any form of riding and say that it's "easy".



My reply was only tongue-in-cheek... for the most part. Yeah, there are difficult xc rides, like Five Miles of Hell, for example. And there are DH trails that are harder - and go far beyond picking your line and pointing. If you've ridden Angelfire, you know this  But I think we're on the same page.

The OP just got a little under my skin, I should know better, lol.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't lke climbing when I am set on getting in some solid dh runs. But when I am out just riding I could care less... Bring on them hills what goes up must come down..well for the most part


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

l ride the Marin Quake because it climbs so well --- going down sure is fun... passing XC rides UP HILL on my 40lbs bike just cracks me up. l was a hard core fixie rider too... for a while there, it was the only thing l would use. nothing better than passing a spandex'd out roadie, riding his $6K bike and making it look easy.

agree with SMT -- pretty crazy how much work it actual is just pointing your bike down the hill and letting gravity do most of the work. l still find myself catching my breath near the end of some of the runs we have.

climbing doesn't bother me, some bikes climb well, some bikes absolutely suck at it (but hey, the designers didn't want it that way).


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Climbing is bliss....downhill is bliss tenfold !


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

i just ride DH for the rush. i need the adrenalin kick.

I simply dont get that from riding a bike up a hill. 

If i wanted that kinda kick i would rather sit at the gym on a cardiobike and stare at a bunch of nice girls in front of me .. 

I Used to ride my zaskar all over the place back in the 90s, doing everything, going up hills.. and down,, but i just find going up a hill is boring.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I love a good XC climb, but sometimes I just want to have fun. I have a lot more fun downhilling than I do riding XC.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Most of my dh runs are from the bottom of the mountain to the top then down. 2800' takes 95 minutes about 15 down. You clear your mind on the way up then exist presently on the down. Endorphine heaven.


----------



## gunt pimp (Dec 5, 2009)

dumb question


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Last 4 years I was riding a hardtail singlespeed, so its safe to say I like climbing and am fit enough. I also like someone with a truck driving me to the top of the hill so I can bomb down with a long travel bike. Or riding a lift to the top of the mountain so I can slide down on a board. Or going triple digits through a sweeper on a sportbike. 

Point is, its all good. I think DH is its own thing, more like snowboarding or MX. Its about motion, not about conquering the desire to quit. I think that all XC weenies should ride DH at least once a season and all DH goons should grind out some hills one a season.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with some of the riders here, I just enjoy riding period. It does help to have the right bikes for the job, as some others have mentioned


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

No matter where you go in the world the absolute best of the best descents almost always require some climbing to access. The perfect descent IMO starts on a bold remote peak, rolls an exposed ridge, then dips off at the saddle for endless gnar switchbacks, and ends with a high speed wide open flow section. A couple trails come to mind. They all require a big climb. I don't mind at all. It pays off.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

somehow i like pushing up better than mashing the pedals


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

If you race DH climbing and overall being a strong peddler can make a hugh difference in your results,in situations where there is some pedaling the conditioning will allow you to have a reserve for the trickier and tech sections of the course,and can shave valuable tenth if you have a glitch in the those sections.

At age 50 I took 11th overall in the 06 US Open Am and I contribute that entirely to my ability to be strong on the pedal sections,that was with a tree clip after the BMW,so I know climbing can greatly improves your chance to podium.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I got hooked on Down hill because of the speed and ever changing terrain. Plus im fat and out of shape so going down hill helps. Our joke riding now is when we get to a trail that says pedaling required we go the other way. But this year im going to do some trail riding and down hill so i can actually get into shape.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Riding uphill builds stamina and leg power, in return for better fitness for serious downhilling.


----------



## ddt3003 (Nov 12, 2007)

At this point in my life (age 37), I prefer DH/FR more that XC/AM for two main reasons:

1. I have more fun descending, jumping, dropping than climbing still. 

2. As stated in a few posts already, when you are taking on a technical, challenging trail with any speed, you cannot think about/focus on anything else but whats in front you. For me, these are the only times I can completely "clear" my head and forget the daily stresses of life. No matter what mood I am in, no matter how much stress I am under, when I get done riding a fun, challenging line, I have a smile on my face.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Jul 29, 2006)

I ride only ride XC/AM and wish I could afford a DH bike, I frickin hate climbs hahah. Descents are really a lot more fun and exciting. Youre not gonna be crawling along at 3mph uphill saying OMG IM PUMPED TO TRY TO MAKE IT OVER THIS ROCK THATS 10 SECONDS AHEAD


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

There are no real DH on my local trails which are on hills so everything is up n' down, up n' down. I met a cpl riders from Houston last weekend who were not use to climbing so were trying to do only descents. 

Climbing is the work to get to the fun & helps with endurance, getting into shape,e tc. I don't mind it too much but prefer descending.


----------



## leggatt (Oct 8, 2005)

What happens if you climb up on an XC bike and pass DH'ers on your XC bike on the way down? Vice versa?

What is fun is riding a DH line that is scary but then riding it on an XC bike. Takes the skills to another level and keeps riding interesting. I like to mix the bikes up even if it is for riding the same trails.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

What happens when you pass an xc rider on your freeride rig going uphill and then leave them in the dust going back down ..


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

clockwork said:


> What happens when you pass an xc rider on your freeride rig going uphill and then leave them in the dust going back down ..


What happens when you get passed by a guy on a rigid singlespeed, when you are on your freeride rig going uphill, and as much as you try, you can't shake him on the DH? I have seen it happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

i dont like climbing when im on my DH/FR bike, i hate it seriously. but when i borrow my moms one20 primo...


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

Interstingly, some of the most capable climbers I know are the hardcore DH raceheads. They simply cannot cope with the idea of being beaten by anything.

Me? I quite enjoy climbing. Road/fireroad is pretty dull, but a tough technical climb can involve as much mental and physical commitment as any DH, and is equally (if not far more) rewarding to clear. 

The thing I hate is pushing. That's just not being good enough to ride. Sometimes it's a necessary evil, but it's still weak in my book. As a result, I doubt I'll ever own a "pure" DH bike, as it doesn't have the geometry for uphill stuff. My Uzzi VP climbs pretty well, and I can hang with all bar the properly fast guys DH, so it's a win/win situation. I'll happily take a lift/truck/whatever if there's one available and it means I can get more DH runs into a given time though.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> What happens when you get passed by a guy on a rigid singlespeed, when you are on your freeride rig going uphill, and as much as you try, you can't shake him on the DH? I have seen it happen. :thumbsup:


Not unusual for a singlespeeder to past a freerider up hill,but you would have to seriously question the ability of this guy's DH skills,I see it all the time in our area,they come dressed to kill looking all badass and fast,then observe them going around jumps and riding hard on the brakes when you should be opening up,not dissing those who are honing there skills and are humble,just those who when you overhear there conversations or even right to your face spew how fast they are congratulating and bragging about themselves on there technical savvy.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I like riding my bike.

Given the choice between chairlift/shuttle or climbing to the top, no brainer IMO (chairlift or truck please sir in case thats not obvious lol).

I do enjoy trail riding though, bit of climbing, bit of descending with a few jumps and drops for good luck, and a bit of trail work makes you a happy mtb rider.

What I really don't like is taking my bike for walks in the woods (hike a bike), thats just something I won't do, I'd rather just go ride trails.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

You stop riding cause its over. Or maybe you do what you think is fun and not worry about other people.


----------



## toHELLuRIDE (Jan 27, 2008)

For me it's like backcountry skiing. 
You have to earn your turns!


Not to say a day at the resort is a bad thing.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

techfersure said:


> Not unusual for a singlespeeder to past a freerider up hill,but you would have to seriously question the ability of this guy's DH skills,I see it all the time in our area,they come dressed to kill looking all badass and fast,then observe them going around jumps and riding hard on the brakes when you should be opening up,not dissing those who are honing there skills and are humble,just those who when you overhear there conversations or even right to your face spew how fast they are congratulating and bragging about themselves on there technical savvy.


Yep, this.


----------



## leggatt (Oct 8, 2005)

clockwork said:


> What happens when you pass an xc rider on your freeride rig going uphill and then leave them in the dust going back down ..


Exactly. Some people's DH is another's XC. The skill level of riders is so varied that I know people that will shred a downhill on an XC bike and others that wouldn't ride it on less than 7 inches of travel.

Region to region in North America is different too. What we call XC in the Vancouver area is most people's downhill.

That is why these threads are usually e-pissing contests. A skilled rider is a skilled rider.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

pfft my xc is more DH than your xc. east coast rocks n roots dude, think of the rocks.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

cicatrix said:


> dear god please remove your z key from your keyboard


Dear Lord, please give this guy sumthin to do besidez police my spellin'........and while yer at it teach him some punctuation as well, he seemz to have nothin better to do....


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

leggatt said:


> What happens if you climb up on an XC bike and pass DH'ers on your XC bike on the way down? Vice versa?
> 
> What is fun is riding a DH line that is scary but then riding it on an XC bike. Takes the skills to another level and keeps riding interesting. I like to mix the bikes up even if it is for riding the same trails.


What happens when you snap your weak little XC frame or fold your weak little wheels? I would love to see you guys try some UT downhill on a XC bike. I know I'm not the best, but I go through parts that were made to be abused on a DH bike, I would bet money that I could break any XC frame in the world in half in less than an hour.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Its how you ride and how FAST you ride through the rough stuff. There are lots of trails here in tahoe that can be shuttled or ridden up/down like corral, toads, etc... that can be ridden one way on an XC bike and another on a FR/DH. See below, all rideable on a 22 lb hardtail as is everything at bootleg canyon in vegas. More fun on a DH though. 



Archi-Magus said:


> What happens when you snap your weak little XC frame or fold your weak little wheels? I would love to see you guys try some UT downhill on a XC bike. I know I'm not the best, but I go through parts that were made to be abused on a DH bike, I would bet money that I could break any XC frame in the world in half in less than an hour.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats funny, because I also have some friends who started out as AM/XC riders...then got into DH riding. Now they're DH nuts and that's all I do. When I was talking with one recently, she didn't come right out and say "I like downhill because it's easier," but she did say "I don't like riding [fill in trail system name] because there's too much climbing." She seems to avoid any trails now that involve serious climbs.

So this got me wondering how many DH riders got into DH because there's no climbing involved?

I'm NOT criticizing DH riders if you don't like to climb (climbing can definitely suck and is hard work!)...I'm just curious how many of you (c'mon-be honest now) like DH because there's no climbing involved?

BTW, notice I didn't say DH was "easy" because there's no climbing-I just said there's no climbing!


----------



## BFBF (Jul 8, 2010)

I feel like this is a troll question,, but,,

I had friend come out to CO last year from chicago to do some "real mountain biking" (pedaling up and down Chicagos lakefront is his usual )

The noob was good physical shape and was able to handle some decent climbs on a my bike (yeti 575) near red rocks.


I took him to keystone and WP to the tune of complete disaster/meltdown.

The guy that was slaying singletrack the previous day vanished.

could not get him off the green runs, walked the bike over rock gardens and berms/tabletops were a fantasy.... He ended the day by saying I was insane.

The other guy with me was a CO XC guy who mocked DH from time to time saying "real men earn their turns/climbs/ You appreciate the downhill more/ anyone can DH..........blah blah blah"

He never got past the green runs at Keystone and got owned all day.

Moral.

You can "earn your turns" to some degree if you're in great shape on single track.,

But DH beyond green runs takes some level of skill/balls not everyone has.

I like DH because of the speed/skill involved = similar to Big MT snowboarding...It has nothing to do with climbing.


----------



## mattyj (Mar 13, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Riding uphill builds stamina and leg power, in return for better fitness for serious downhilling.


This ^^^

If you are serious about downhilling or racing and not just rolling down hills, you have to train!

Riding up hills for me is not super exciting by any means, but i know when its a hard pedal up and i have to push, its gonna help me in the long run with my DH. Its mentally and phisically challenging and for me after i finish a 6 mile up hill i get a pretty good feeling of acomplishment!........ plus and sweet 15 minute down hill.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

Climbing has nothing to do with DH...none what so ever...True DH is just that..DH. Bombing local trails is just trail riding rather you climbed, hiked, or shuttled to the top.

Maybe the question should be re-phrased as....who likes to climb period?


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

How does hucking to flat play into this? All this discussion of DH'ers pedaling, yes they do. Some even own road bikes! I do.

But soul/free riders who aren't in it to race because they know they have nothing to prove , do they pedal?


----------



## cbc (Apr 16, 2006)

I dislike pedaling uphill... that is until I'm in shape. Then it's not so bad. It could be said that I'm not really a DH'er, but I'm learning still.

I do enjoy the handling of my bike, which I rode on an 8 mile combined uphill & downhill ride last weekend. Is that what you call AM? But then again, I was taking advantage of the natural terrain, hitting berms, and jumping off rocks... oh and getting sideways in crazy rocky corners.

Whatever it's called, yeah the uphill sucks, but there's no way to shuttle to the top of the mountain where I ride; the top is in the middle of the park! You have to ride to get there no matter which angle you hit it from. Unless it's by heli.

Weapon of choice last weekend:


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

The thing is, Xc and DH require different skills and different types of conditioning. A DH rider is going to need that crazy explosive athleticism, like a fighter or a football player. But the XC guy needs the super long endurance to last for incredible amounts of time at a steady pace, like a marathon runner.

To me, XC is basically a contest to see who can run on the treadmill the most leading up to the race. Does it require riding skill? Of course it does, but it seems like it requires cardiovascular health above all else. You could put a marathon runner on a XC bike and I would bet money that he would do pretty damn good, even without competitive riding experience. He certainly wouldn't win, but do you think you could you do the same with a DH race course? Of course not, the marathon runner would probably kill himself.

It seems to me that DH pushes the rider and the bike to their absolute extremes in terms of the severity of terrain they are able to handle. XC riders honestly don't know what that's like. For them, the severity of the race is dependent on how long it lasts, and that's fine, but I find it amusing that the XC guys are always the ones criticizing the downhillers, despite the differences between the two sports.

And I'm not talking about riding down a super groomed trail that you could take a bmx bike down, that's not DH mountain biking. I honestly think that's what a couple of people in this thread are referring to when they talk about riding DH. If you were honestly riding DH, you wouldn't think it was less physically demanding than other forms of mountain biking. The gravity only propels you forward faster, you should be using the entirety of your physical ability to simply handle the terrain. If you're not tired after some quality DH riding you're doing it wrong.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Archi-Magus said:


> If you're not tired after some quality DH riding you're doing it wrong.


You forgot about the feeling like you've just been in a bar fight and lost part.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Trail-Shredder said:


> Climbing has nothing to do with DH...none what so ever...True DH is just that..DH. Bombing local trails is just trail riding rather you climbed, hiked, or shuttled to the top.
> 
> Maybe the question should be re-phrased as....who likes to climb period?


Bottom line,if you want to be a stronger faster DH'er then you need the lungs too,ask around and see how pros train.or do you think that because they CC,do road work sprint and hill work and even spin classes that this has nothing to do with DH? I pass you guy's all day long wherever I ride !


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Trail-Shredder said:


> Climbing has nothing to do with DH...none what so ever...True DH is just that..DH. Bombing local trails is just trail riding rather you climbed, hiked, or shuttled to the top.
> 
> Maybe the question should be re-phrased as....who likes to climb period?


Bottom line,if you want to be a stronger faster DH'er then you need the lungs too,ask around and see how pros train.or do you think that because they CC,do road work sprint and hill work and even spin classes that this has nothing to do with DH? I pass you guy's all day long wherever I ride !


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Going uphill sucks balls.....i wouldnt like it with green eggs and ham... 
Yes its a part of riding and builds cardio but if it were fun and a blast for all of us we'd all look like action figures.......

And a side note....to those who say earn it, I work mybutt off pay for my truck and gas to shuttle so I earned it....


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

In all honesty this thread sucks big balls and is really stupid but intriguing at the same time. To me a true DH run is not CLIMBABLE. It would be too steep and to GNAR with chunks of rocks and roots. If you can physically climb on your bike up a run you are about to descend...then that is just bombing a trail. Most DH'er's put many hours in on road bikes and XC bikes to get their strength and cardio to the levels they need for DHing....which in my complete biased opinion makes DH'ers the most bad ass riders out there. If you disagree, then go hit up the spandex XC forum.


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont hate climbing, but only up to certain heights. 

If the climbs are too long and too high, I usually avoid such trips. My friends and I usually rent a minicab to carry us to the top.

If the climb is moderate, I will take the challenge. 

Downhilling, off course, is the best part.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Gotta agree with 2 points already made- 1, a good DH trail is physically impossible to pedal up, and 2, I earn my turns eight hours a day, 40 hours a week. If I had shuttles and ski lifts available at all times, I'd never climb, and not from laziness, good DH runs are a serious workout! The reason I climb is for the reward of descending when no lift or shuttle is there, but I also ride XC trails that don't have serious climbs or descents, a simple trail ride is still fun even though it's not as thrilling as DH.


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll come right out and say it... I hate climbing. I raced BMX as a kid and when I transitioned to mountain biking I bought a XC bike from a guy that blew out his knee. Needless to say, the bike was on "clearance" and I liked the price. 

My first ride out I was bored out of mind climbing to the top of the hill, It was just too damn slow. The only thing that kept me from yawning was knowing that I was going to get to go down eventually. 

When I finally turned around and started down the mountain it all started to come together. Down was absolutely awesome. The speed felt great, laying down in the berms made me smile from ear to ear, and the long jumps felt magical. I quickly said goodbye to my XC and bought a long travel FR/AM bike. 

I know there are a lot of purists out there that think it's lame that I would rather drive my bike to the top. I have had conversations with folks on the trail (during a nice little snack break) about how climbing is part of the whole "experience" and a few friends that have tried to tell me that I am really missing out. I just tell them the same thing I tell preachy religious people, "I'm glad it makes you happy".

In short, I wouldn't go as far to say that DH riders don't like to climb, they just like to go down (haha) a lot more than they like to go up. I'm sure some don't mind a nice ride to the top but they didn't buy a dual crown with eight inches front and back to sit and spin, they bought it because they like to haul major ass. Just like a XC rider buys a light short travel bike because they enjoy earning their decent with nice long rides in the saddle. 

I apologize for the long drawn out randomness. 

Oh yeah, downhill is WAY more fun!


----------



## Jazzguitarplayer (Nov 26, 2010)

Delay1234 said:


> I'll come right out and say it... I hate climbing. I raced BMX as a kid and when I transitioned to mountain biking I bought a XC bike from a guy that blew out his knee. Needless to say, the bike was on "clearance" and I liked the price.
> 
> My first ride out I was bored out of mind climbing to the top of the hill, It was just too damn slow. The only thing that kept me from yawning was knowing that I was going to get to go down eventually.
> 
> ...


QFT!


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Climbing is your friend ! several hours of aggressive CC with much climbing in morning,several hours of aggressive DH runs in afternoon = leaner,stronger,more focused,less fatigue on long taxing DH runs.

There is much satisfaction and sense of accomplishment in cleaning difficult and technical climbs and every bit of the rush of DH,best of both worlds!


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Lots of awesome responses here! (I'm the OP).

I'm an XC guy, but I'm definitely not bashing DH (like I said in my OP). I'd like to try it someday-the only reason I haven't is money and time. I can't afford another bike, and I don't have the time to drive to good DH areas (I barely have enough time to ride my local XC trails).

I was interested by how this thread revealed 2 different DH camps:

*A) DHers who advocate being in top cardio/physical shape to be good at DH, so spend plenty of time climbing (and doing other cardio stuff)...and...

B) DHers who really hate climbing, and just want to shuttle up and ride down.*

It also seems there are 2 totally different kinds of DH runs...

*A) Buff, groomed, manicured DH runs where everything is "nice"...and...

B) What some call "real" downhill runs-which are nothin' but GNAR-boulders, rocks, steep switchbacks, etc. *

-----
Obviously, a lot depends on an individual's idea of "fun." If you're an adrenaline junkie, it definitely seems you need to be downhilling for sure.

Several people in the thread made (IMO) the stupid comment that XC isn't "fun." Maybe not to YOU...but you gotta remember-fun (like beauty) is in the eye of the beholder.

In my case, I'm not ignorant of adrenaline gravity sports-I was a whitewater slalom racer for years (talk about adrenaline), am currently a bigtime snowboarding junkie and am also a hang glider pilot. (Think you know what "big air" is? LOL Try leaping off a cliff with a 75lb piece of aluminum and dacron attached to you, LOL)

But...I love XC riding because I'm NOT about adrenaline in mountain biking-I'm all about covering long distances (and experiencing) beautiful, wild places on my bike. And call me crazy, but I like going UP because reaching the TOP is awesome.

Going down may be fun...but in the end you're at the BOTTOM (which is always depressing to me, LOL). After a good climb, you get to bask in the glow of accomplishment at the TOP of the world...and then the ride down is just the epilogue, so to speak. 

Scott


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Heheh... Going down(haha), to me is also fun and the glow of accomplishment I get at the bottom, comes from the fact that I got down in one piece.


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

there is a lot of text in this thread for dh peeps. heh //g


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> Lots of awesome responses here! (I'm the OP).
> I was interested by how this thread revealed 2 different DH camps:
> 
> *A) DHers who advocate being in top cardio/physical shape to be good at DH, so spend plenty of time climbing (and doing other cardio stuff)...and...
> ...


What you miss - its apples an oranges. Removing the climb from one of your rides, does not make the descent "downhill riding". They are different animals, requiring different tools. Picking your way down a steep techy line on your xc rig is the same as attacking on 8 inch travel bike.

Saying downhillers don't like to climb is a ridiculous statement anyhow. Climbing, or lack thereof, does not even factor in to it. It's not a part of what we do. Its not that we've removed it, or avoid it._ It's just not there._

Downhill is not XC minus the climbing. Its different all around


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

jhazard said:


> Downhill is not XC minus the climbing. Its different all around


Yep ask a snowboarder or skier why they don't climb the hill before they ride down. :thumbsup:


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I love riding uphill ... it's not "fun", but it's a sense of accomplishment, and that feeling I enjoy. DH is a lot easier on my lungs ... even long runs are only 15 minutes, and then it's 20 minutes on a lift again. However, I can only DH it very expensively (shuttling) or at very specific areas (like where I live, in Whistler ... still not exactly "cheap"). XC /AM I can do just about anywhere, and generally costs me less when I fall and in parts. Road even less, other than tires and tubes, I don't think I have replaced a single part on my roadbike in 3 years ... too bad it's boring .


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

I've worked hard enough in my life to not feel bad at all about not punishing myself in order to feel good about doing what I love.

DH/ freeride is fun... climbing... I like the tech at times, but I've NEVER felt after a climb, like I do after a good run.

I do what I enjoy. Sold my xc bike last year, kinda sad, but sadder seeing a nice bike just sit around not being ridden.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ah, 'Gentle Trolling' is alive and well.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I will hike-a-bike and push my 46lb S8 for miles to get in good DH run. Climbing doesn't bother me, it all pays off when you get to the top.


----------



## psycho_sw (Apr 20, 2011)

Well where i live there are no lifts, roads or other transport up on the mountains surrounding my house.. And there is no way in hell that its even possible to climb on the same trails that im riding down on  Just have to drag/carry the 20kg bike up, did it to day gonna do it tomorrow


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Old Blade, Still Sharp*

I like going up the hills because I get to ride down. I'm 155 lbs and my bike is 43 lbs. My body is 62 yrs old. Sometimes I make it to the top but mostly ride then hike to the top. I always look down after getting off the bike and feel happy that I rode up that far. I've never had a shuttle to the top. Telonics is 15 minutes from my house. Planning to hit Mammoth and get a gondola to the top.My DJ bike is much easier to pedal uphill but a rough ride down.I once had some XC bikes but I was worried they would break and I would get hurt. 
The exercise is good and if I have a heart attack then I'll know my detractors were right when they said "you're too old to be doing that".


----------



## SKuzzy1st (Oct 10, 2011)

You really think climbing is harder then downhill? I guess if you're riding down fire trails or have a white knuckle grip on your brakes the whole time. I can climb if I need to, but yea I do hate it, although I have no issues cardio wise. I think anyone can get in shape enough to climb on a bike, but it takes a certain type of person to really bomb down a mountain.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone (xc - am - dh - whatever) ACTUALLY like climbing?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I ride DH/FR for the fun and excitement of it. I enjoy speed, air, and pushing the limits. I do this in any sport. Same with skiing/snowboarding. There's XC skiers and DH skiers. I occasionally do XC skiing with my parents, but it gets boring after a while. I snowboard to go downhill on steep gnarly terrain with cliffs, etc. or to ride park and go big. I will however go touring in the backcountry and climb mountains to get an AMAZING ride down the hill. Same goes for biking. I spend my time doing what I enjoy most. I dislike climbing because it seems boring to me not because there's anything wrong with going uphill, and I do ride/hike my bike up if it's worth it (pushed my bike up close to 3000ft of vert at Blackrock last weekend). On my snowmobile I enjoy going up or down the hill and I'm sure if I had a motorcross bike I'd enjoy going up as well as down because you can do it way faster and get a similar thrill.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone ACTUALLY like climbing?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

rongarr said:


> Does anyone ACTUALLY like climbing?


Like, does anybody go out specifically JUST TO CLIMB? That would be funny, like go ride some heinous trail, and get picked up at the top - get a ride back to the bottom, and repeat - like a reverse shuttle....

I don't ACTUALLY like climbing - but it is a means to an end. Really, this isn't really the forum for that question anyhow. Sort of like going to a vegetarian forum and asking if anybody actually likes meat...


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

I hate climbing. Hate it with a passion. To me, climbing is akin to cross country skiing; its incredibly boring.
I do have a hardtail bike, which I rarely use because, again, I hate climbing. So really what I'm trying to say is that I got into DH because its fast, jumpy, a little bit scary, and fun. And because I snowboard in the winter, I wanted to do something just as fun in the summer; turns out that I now like mountain biking more than snowboarding.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Biggest issue for me and climbing, is that in my case I can almost move faster if I get off my bike and walk it up hills rather than ride. Plus then I don't get near as tired, and my legs don't feel all crampy.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Simple solutions:

-Build your XC trail systems so that every bit of your ride emulates the feeling of ripping a lift-access bikepark run.

-Ride your XC trails faster. Push your skills. That wee iddy biddy XC/Trail/AM/Enduro/insertfadnameherebike isn't as stable at high speeds as the big bike, so you can get that same rush if you just push yourself on the trail rides.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

climbing sucks...I earn my turns...I work to pay for my gas and shuttle vehicle


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah... climbing sucks... and going downhill is no easy task...


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

rongarr said:


> Does anyone ACTUALLY like climbing?


I do. Just for a measure of improvement. Downhill, for me is a lot more intense, not any less work.

In a day of downhill I probably average about 30-40 miles probably more never checked, XC I've maxed at around 20 because I just get over it. I'm way more worked after a day of Downhill, but that's probably because my heart isn't as into the XC stuff.


----------



## capefear69 (Aug 9, 2006)

ddt3003 said:


> At this point in my life (age 37), I prefer DH/FR more that XC/AM for two main reasons:
> 
> 1. I have more fun descending, jumping, dropping than climbing still.
> 
> 2. As stated in a few posts already, when you are taking on a technical, challenging trail with any speed, you cannot think about/focus on anything else but whats in front you. For me, these are the only times I can completely "clear" my head and forget the daily stresses of life. No matter what mood I am in, no matter how much stress I am under, when I get done riding a fun, challenging line, I have a smile on my face.


x2. At 39 I'm feeling better doing the shuttle rides and parking one truck at the top and one at the bottom.:thumbsup:


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

i started on downhill bikes and just recently built up a mini-dh trail bike... i had my first climbing experience this last weekend and i gotta say... climbing really really sucks - its just an entirely different muscle setup - ive always thought of it like sprint muscles and endurance muscles and coming from racing pro dh and only really training by doing lots and lots of dh runs, i pretty much had no long endurance built up so trying to race xc over the weekend probably wasnt the smartest decision... lets just say i passed everyone on the downhills - then got passed by everyone on the uphills. that being said - my new trail bike is awesome - its perfect for what i want to do which is suffer slightly more or just go way slower on the uphill so that i can rip the downs - so its slacked out with wide bars and single ringed - love it to death - and i will definitely ride up to get to the more out of the way dh runs so all thats left is for me to get off my butt and start crankin that sucker uphill... slowly of course...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

you already asked that and nobody responded because they assumed you were stupid. 

yes, people find satisfaction in struggling with difficult physical feats and successfully accomplishing/conquering them.

I absolutely will not climb on my DH bike. climbing with 2 ply DH tires is a futile endeavor, its sluggish, unrewarding, heavy, unwieldy, and similar to handicapping yourself by tying your legs together before a marathon. 

Climbing on an xc bike built for everything is a million times more fun. you have 6-7 times the range you do on a DH bike, you never have to stop, there is always flow, and always something new to see.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

rongarr said:


> Does anyone ACTUALLY like climbing?


Yeah, I actually do like the challenge and chill nature part of climbing through awesome scenery. It's a different vibe that bombing downhill and jumps which of course I like as well. :thumbsup:

Climbing gets more fun the fitter you are, when you're not killing yourself and it's more like a brisk walk/job type of thing.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

If you check the pro's out they spend a lot of time on xc/am bikes climbing, It strengthens your legs and it also aids balance and bike control. I still do both, but then there are not uplifts in Rwanda.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Delay1234 said:


> I'll come right out and say it... I hate climbing. I raced BMX as a kid and when I transitioned to mountain biking I bought a XC bike from a guy that blew out his knee. Needless to say, the bike was on "clearance" and I liked the price.
> 
> My first ride out I was bored out of mind climbing to the top of the hill, It was just too damn slow. The only thing that kept me from yawning was knowing that I was going to get to go down eventually.
> 
> ...


This man has said it all.
DH rocks, its just that simple.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow, this thread is still going!!

The answer is: I don't think so, but it depends.

Anyone that is really proficient in DH (read: races and is competitive) needs to have a fitness base that just shuttling or riding lifts doesn't accomplish. Maybe you run or do cross fit or whatever to get that cardio workout. Most competitive dh'ers ride XC, road, cyclocross, commute because it's what keeps them fit and they need the saddle time.

I ride XC because it's my way to explore, have solitude and keep fit/gain stamina. Plus, I get my dogs out with me. Honestly, I think it can be as fun as any dh run, but it's all personal preference. Most of the guys winning our regional races (NW cup) are buddies and they are all very fit and ride XC 2-3 times per week.

I think if you are just riding DH for pure fun (no racing), then shuttling-only is fine though.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

you've obviously never pushed a 40lb dh bike uphill for an hour before. there is nothing easy about downhilling.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

If I am on the DH bike, hell yes. 
AM bike, its ok... I'll suffer through it.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Even in play having the ability to be strong on the pedals will make DH runs much more enjoyable especially in pump sections,when doing sessions I like to ride my bike back up as far as doable,to me it's icing on the cake!


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

i only hate climbing when there is someone in front of me on the trail...and i have to slow down/change my tempo due to slower riders. generally, climbs are fun for me, especially on my beater/town bike. 
climbing on an el cuervo SUCKS.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't hate climbing, just need the right tool for the job. Climbing a 40 lb raked out bike that only gets comfortable when headed downhill at 20mph plus, is a biznitch to go uphill on. 

Now my trance X, is a pleasure to go up hill on, and is even more fun to try and clean technical uphill sections on, but however, I would not hit a double more than 6ft or a drop of more than 6ft on it. 

So two different types of rides, both lots of fun


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

back in '05 me and my family biked across canada so I've had lots of climbing experience. after that I got into DH as I didn't like climbing so I do HATE climbing but if I know the trail is going to be worth it I'll do it but usually I never climb. 

And plus my mom usually offers to shuttle me up to Seymour in vancouver. Some people call me lazy and I guess I am but I don't think I am, as people don't get how much energy is needed to ride DH.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

SWriverstone said:


> I have some friends who started out as AM/XC riders...then got into DH riding. Now they're DH nuts and that's all I do. When I was talking with one recently, she didn't come right out and say "I like downhill because it's easier," but she did say "I don't like riding [fill in trail system name] because there's too much climbing." She seems to avoid any trails now that involve serious climbs.
> 
> So this got me wondering how many DH riders got into DH because there's no climbing involved?
> 
> ...


i feel there are a lot of DHers that do not like to climb for whatever reason.

I am basically a DHer and do like to climb, and even kind of enjoy techy singletrack climbing because it is a bike handling challenge. i pretend I'm on an enduro bike and climbing becomes kind of fun on the singletrack. placing pedalstrokes, timing bursts of power, picking up the front end, weight distribution etc, it can be a fun challenge. the sustained fire road spin climbs or steep pushing for DH makes me want to kill myself sometimes. anyway, you gotta earn your turns sometimes and not be lazy.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Had to climb again today to ride. I ended up going up a steeper, but shorter trail rather than the usual route of a long slow climb. I think it was worth it, but still sucked.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to like climbing before suspension for bikes was invented. Now I climb so I can float downhill on some technology.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Of my 5 favorite trails, only 1 of them is climbable. Your question doesn't apply.


----------

